# تريد أن تعرف كل شيء عن محرك الديزل ( أقرا هذا الكتاب ) منقول



## سمير شربك (25 يناير 2011)

تريد أن تعرف كل شيء عن محرك الديزل ( أقرا هذا الكتاب ) منقول 

شامل وبالتفصيل وبصفحات تتجاوز 600 به كل شيء عن محركات الديزل 
استطعت الحصول علية منقولا من إحدى المواقع 





الرابط :http://www.4shared.com/document/lZX0n4i8/


----------



## saad_srs (25 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي سمير جهد طيب ومبارك ان شاءالله 
اخي سمير اعتقد انه هناك احد الإخوة مشكور قد قدم هذا الكتاب في احد مواضيعه من بين كورس دورات وضعه 
هذا رابط الكورس :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108386.html
ولكن هذا لا يقلل من انك احضرت لنا الكتاب بهدف الإستفادة منه والتعلم .
جعله في ميزان حسناتك اخي سمير ويعطيك الف عافية على جهودك الطيبة في خدمة اخوانك


----------



## سمير شربك (25 يناير 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك أخي سمير جهد طيب ومبارك ان شاءالله
> اخي سمير اعتقد انه هناك احد الإخوة مشكور قد قدم هذا الكتاب في احد مواضيعه من بين كورس دورات وضعه
> هذا رابط الكورس :
> ...


سبقتني بالأطلاع على جميع مواضيع القسم 
شكرا لك ابو ربحي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 يناير 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي سمير وشكرألك للاخ ابو ربحي ايضأ على المتابعة نتمنى لكم الموفقية خدمتأ للصالح العام 
تقبلوا مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## أبن الوطن (26 يناير 2011)

يسلمووو على هذا كتاب رائع


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي على الفائدة القيمة


----------



## بكرى المغوارى (12 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية ودمت زخرا لوطنك


----------



## black88star (12 أغسطس 2011)

يديك الف عافية يا خوووي الله محي أصلك 
عــــــــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (28 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 أغسطس 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> تريد أن تعرف كل شيء عن محرك الديزل ( أقرا هذا الكتاب ) منقول
> 
> شامل وبالتفصيل وبصفحات تتجاوز 600 به كل شيء عن محركات الديزل
> استطعت الحصول علية منقولا من إحدى المواقع
> ...


 
:55::55: لم تذكر المصدر المنقول منه.. فانا نشرته


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (4 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع الكتاب مفيد 
جاري التحميل​


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

:7:


----------

